
‘Brexit’: Explaining Britain’s Vote on European Union Membership - miiiiiike
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/world/europe/britain-european-union-brexit.html
======
sklivvz1971
Some demographics:

Remain: establishment, scientists, under 44, high education, mid-to-high
income.

Brexit: right wing, extreme left, xenophobes, low income, over 45, primary
school education or lower

Sources: many, see for example the latest YouGov poll
[https://d25d2506sfb94s.cloudfront.net/cumulus_uploads/docume...](https://d25d2506sfb94s.cloudfront.net/cumulus_uploads/document/lvxwtdus18/GMBResults_160616_EURef_Website.pdf)

~~~
return0
Does this mean that certain classes use the referendum as proxy class war ?

~~~
dingaling
Or that membership of the EU predominately benefits the middle- and upper-
classes? Either that, or the benefits to the 'common man' in the working-class
have not been clearly enumerated by the 'stay' campaign.

Personally I was firmly in the 'stay' camp until a Polish colleague, who works
in the UK courtesy of the EU, questioned why I would be so cautious.

His argument was that this opportunity will probably only ever arise once
since those who have the power to grant a referendum are also those who most
directly benefit from being in the EU. A 'stay' vote would basically close the
door on any future reappraisal, whereas a 'leave' vote would not be fatal at
those same people would immediately start planning how to rejoin in the
future.

That was the most convincing 'leave' argument that I've heard to date.

~~~
return0
Wow. I feel sorry that people are not voting for their interests but instead
to spite each other.

------
flannery
[http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jun/15/brexit-
how-a...](http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jun/15/brexit-how-a-fringe-
idea-took-hold-tory-party) is a good background article.

------
drinchev
As a Bulgarian living in Germany, I would say that this vote is a complicated
thing.

On one side politicians were not able to explain the benefits of the EU to the
UK people and on the other hand the ratio remain / leave is so close that
there is no right answer if the majority wants it.

As far as I remember David Cameron was arguing that if the EU-parliament
didn't vote some points that he suggested, he would vote "Leave" and now he
wants to convince people to vote "Remain". Such a sad story.

Definitely for people like me ( IT ) no doors will be closed, but I doubt that
a closed door for all the others will benefit the ordinary UK-person's life.

~~~
Gravityloss
I haven't read up on this much. Why do you think no doors will be closed for
IT people?

------
tomashertus
This is such a important vote for the entire World. I really hope they will
stay, I can't imagine what would happened if they decide to leave.

Just bear in mind that next years are general election in Germany, and if
Britons will decide to leave, I can see that exit of Germany would become
primary goal of all campaigns.

------
return0
Greece had a referendum on the euro. We voted NO that became YES within a
matter of hours. These are too tense years for hasty decisions. I think the UK
should hold a second referendum some time later before deciding to leave the
EU.

~~~
imarg
I am sorry but I have to disagree. As a greek myself, I never saw the
referendum as a question on whether to stay or not in the Euro. This was never
the official question, not even the implied question. And I am pretty sure I
am not the only one thinking this way. Most people I know are of the same
opinion and probably would have voted differently were this the case.

~~~
return0
Fair enough. The question was whether to approve
"Measures_to_stay_in_Euro_final_final2_no_really_final_after_7_months.docx"

I suppose there have been referenda on dumber things. The point is it was
disrespected by the government, it made things worse, but at least it let
people blow some steam .

I believe the britons similary want to let some steam out, but it's a very
passive aggressive way to do it.

~~~
sklivvz1971
Actually I believe it as
"Measures_to_get_more_time_to_pay_our_national_debt.pdf", staying in the Euro
was a bonus (or a malus).

------
tezza
Keeping it Broad Brushstrokes, it may happen that overall the British vote to
Leave yet Scotland vote to stay.

Then there will likely be a fresh referendum in Scotland and Scotland will
leave the UK and remain in the EU

~~~
teddyuk
Will Scotland meet the criteria for joining the eu by itself?

